# Discus Pics



## Punchbuggy (Aug 25, 2007)

Leave Some Comments Please.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice! Whats the setup?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Gorgeous fish!  They don't look very big.


----------



## Punchbuggy (Aug 25, 2007)

Ichthius said:


> Gorgeous fish!  They don't look very big.


Yea, they are babies.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, these are nice! I've never been a big Discus guy, but I like these.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pb:

Those are very, very nice fish.

One question.
Are the tetras doing ok at the temperatures required by discus?

TR


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome set up!  

As asked before, whats the tank size, filtration, lighting, etc. ?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

good pics. I like the white one!


----------



## Punchbuggy (Aug 25, 2007)

Vinny said:


> Awesome set up!
> 
> As asked before, whats the tank size, filtration, lighting, etc. ?


Its a 55 gal. It came was a kit (top fin), so i got all that stuff. But i am gonna get a bio wheel filter.


----------



## Punchbuggy (Aug 25, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> Pb:
> 
> Those are very, very nice fish.
> 
> ...


Oh and the tetras are fine.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Great pics, i want discus, but my tank is a 38. Maybe when im 20


----------



## Punchbuggy (Aug 25, 2007)

TigerBarb12 said:


> Great pics, i want discus, but my tank is a 38. Maybe when im 20


Well im only 13. And i might be upgrading to a 135 gal.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok, well, im savin up for a car, dont wanna spend tons on aquariums, im satisfied with a 38g


----------



## DancingBetta (Jun 28, 2007)

They're beautiful!


----------

